# ppct



## drummingman (Oct 26, 2006)

does anyone here do pressure point control tactics training? if so what do you think of it?
from what i know its real big in law enforcement.so where is it taught? i have not seen any martial arts schools that teach this.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 26, 2006)

drummingman said:


> does anyone here do pressure point control tactics training? if so what do you think of it?
> from what i know its real big in law enforcement.so where is it taught? i have not seen any martial arts schools that teach this.


 
Through the years I have done alot of PPCT and Defensive Tactics training.  It is an okay system.  Fairly limited and obviously geared towards law enforcement.  Most LEO's that I know that are serious about their empty hand skills do look for something a little more after awhile.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2006)

Some of the PPCT concepts are incorporated in to the Filipino Martial Arts, but FMA programs don't teach PPCT techniques seperately.  You learn about them as you go along.


----------



## Drac (Oct 26, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Through the years I have done alot of PPCT and Defensive Tactics training. It is an okay system. Fairly limited and obviously geared towards law enforcement. Most LEO's that I know that are serious about their empty hand skills do look for something a little more after awhile.
> Hope that helps.


 
I recently purcahsed the ATS ( Antinomical Trageting Stratigies) after attending one seminar..Master Mark Gridley worked with Grandmaster George Dillman to produce this system..


----------



## kailat (Oct 26, 2006)

I am a certified PPCT  instructor through the ILEA in INDIANA.  The PPCT program is expected to be a minimal set of techniques taught to Law Enforcement and Correctional personel that are gauranteed to get the maximum effectiveness with the least amount of lethal force necessary.  Now since no set of techniques, or nothing is perfect or guaranteed when the stuff hits the fan so to speak.. You can not rely on every given PPCT application.  However being in the field for quite some time, i will and have used PPCT on more then many occassions and to deminsh many of the falsifications.. I have had more success defusing physical and violent encounters using the PPCT set of techniques then many or most martial arts based techniques i have learnt over the years..

PPCT or Pressure Point Control Tactics focuses on a total of approx. 10 Pressure Points on the total exterior and anterior of the human body.  The ppct program also goes further in its teaching that the academy teaches, when it refers to stances, interviewing persons, structure of balance, punching and kicking philosophies, as well as weapons retention and handcuffing.  PPCT is a complete system in of itself.  The other system that runs with local pd's is the madanock defense system.  Which im really unfamiliar with, however i know of a few dept's here in my area that uses it.  But im pretty happy w/ the PPCT program over all in itself.

www.ppct.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 26, 2006)

kailat said:


> I am a certified PPCT instructor through the ILEA in INDIANA. The PPCT program is expected to be a minimal set of techniques taught to Law Enforcement and Correctional personel that are gauranteed to get the maximum effectiveness with the least amount of lethal force necessary. Now since no set of techniques, or nothing is perfect or guaranteed when the stuff hits the fan so to speak.. You can not rely on every given PPCT application. However being in the field for quite some time, i will and have used PPCT on more then many occassions and to deminsh many of the falsifications.. I have had more success defusing physical and violent encounters using the PPCT set of techniques then many or most martial arts based techniques i have learnt over the years..
> 
> PPCT or Pressure Point Control Tactics focuses on a total of approx. 10 Pressure Points on the total exterior and anterior of the human body. The ppct program also goes further in its teaching that the academy teaches, when it refers to stances, interviewing persons, structure of balance, punching and kicking philosophies, as well as weapons retention and handcuffing. PPCT is a complete system in of itself. The other system that runs with local pd's is the madanock defense system. Which im really unfamiliar with, however i know of a few dept's here in my area that uses it. But im pretty happy w/ the PPCT program over all in itself.
> 
> www.ppct.com


 
It is a good entry level Defensive Tactics system for Law Enforcement, Security, Corrections, etc.  No doubt about that and it also is justifiable in a court of law most of the time. (that is a big, big selling point in my opinion)  It is however still limited.  That does not mean it is bad just that it is limited.  Having said that I personally feel it is the best system out there for LEO's at this time and I used to run all of my staff through it every other month.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have used multipe PPCT and Defensive Tactics skills in making arrests many times.  Sometimes they were effective and sometimes not so effective.  Fortunately I had other training to rely on in those situations.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 26, 2006)

check out tom patire's CDT training.  some great stuff to put the pain on the bad guys without harming them.

i stand by my earlier comments about avoiding pps in self-defense, but if you insist on trying, this is the best stuff i've seen.


----------



## still learning (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello, To get someone to sit down or go down....just put your index finger on the inside of the collar bone and push down the finger....

Great way to escape when on the ground to......have fun with this....!

Another tactic...is to reach out like you are going to shake hands...grab there hand, pull them forward while you go to the left side(yours). take there hand pull it under between there legs...with your left hand grab the handshake hand and control your opponent..other hand grabs the back ot the neck or head or collar...and lead them around into a wall prefer...or pull the hand that is between the legs and flip them on there back.....have fun with this...........Aloha


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 27, 2006)

also known as gift in return.

great technique, and a good come along hold.  i used it a couple of times when i was bouncing.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 27, 2006)

I say learn to perform good control techniques without pressure points first and then add points if you like to augment them.  If you rely on points alone to make a technique effective you are risking a lot as there are far too many factors which render them ineffective.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Mike Att (Oct 28, 2006)

Any pressure point controls are very limited. Not everyone responds to pressure points the same way, and the effect can be nullified if the person is high or drunk. If you are not in law enforcement, you would be best served to practice methods that are more applicable to everyday self defense.

For those of us in law enforcement, knowing a few pressure points can be helpfull, but to rely on them as the main way of subduing a violent person who is actively resisting is not the best strategy. 

This belief that you can subdue the bad guy without hurting him by using some magical pressure point touch is pure fantasy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 28, 2006)

That is a very true statement Mike Att.


----------

